# Success stories please.DIUI



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Please can anyone post some success using donor sperm.We are starting our journey and would love to hear success stories.How many times it took and any useful advice that you can pass on to me.


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Donor sperm I must add............but any stories are nice to hear....


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I guess I'm a success story ... I conceived my DS on our first go at DIUI. I wanted to try natural cycles first but for 2 months in a row I never got a positive OPK. So the clinic got me in for a scan and said my ovaries "looked like PCOS" although I didn't have any other of the symptoms. My follicles just weren't getting big enough to ovulate. So the consultant prescribed some clomid for me and 4 weeks later I was pregnant     


My gorgeous little boy is now 20 months and we are looking into TTC a second baby in the near future. I would love more than anything to give him a little sibling and just hope we can be lucky again.


I'm not sure what advice I can give you .... Just try to stay as relaxed as possible, and be positive and believe it WILL happen for you! Good luck


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Thankyou for you reply...........it really helps 
Seeing fertilty nurse next week for final talks and advice.
Can I ask you please was blood group an issue di you match?I asked some of the other girls and they said it didnt matter,so that opens things up a bit for me.


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Blood group is only an issue if you want it to be. For us, it was more important to find a close physical match to DH so we prioritised hair colour, eye colour, height - things like that. My blood group is B+, DH's is O-, and the donor we chose is A+. So our little boy could be pretty much anything! But we plan to be open with him about how he was conceived so there will be no shocks in store. I think historically people were encouraged to match the blood group because it wasn't the done thing to tell the child, so in later life if they found out their blood group, it would be compatible with the father's. if you decide you don't want to match blood group, you will likely have more choice.


----------

